# Credit Cards for Overseas Expats



## lee_overseas (Jul 25, 2015)

I have just joined the group and looking for some advice if possible.

I have been living outside of the UK since 2001 and I am now looking to apply for a credit card. Up until now I have only used debit cards because I have had no requirement for credit; however, I now find myself in a position where I require a credit card because my employer now requires me to cover all my expenses and then invoice for them at the end of each month. I travel a lot so these expenses can add up very quickly.

I have a long standing well paid job with a credible company but no longer have a physical address in the UK. I also have a number of bank accounts worldwide; however, they were opened in the countries I have lived in and these banks only issue debit cards.

Can somebody please advise me if there is an online Credit Card or bank which provides credit cards to expats living outside the UK with no UK address?

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can offer me.


----------



## lee_overseas (Jul 25, 2015)

Dear Administrator,

I see that my post has been moved to this forum which is for expats living in the UK. 

I am British and have been living overseas since 2001. Is there a forum for UK expats living overseas?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Do you necessarily need a British based credit card? Have you tried American Express?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Many UK banks in off-shore locations will issue credit cards. They are meant for international executives but if you can meet their requirements - typically high-net worth, then that seems the best bet. One thing to bear in mind is that because of FATCA, to which UK and Crown Dependencies as well US are signed up, there will be extra procedure to go through (just gone through myself, with ID and some government tax documents to get hold of).


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't know why they moved your post here. You are not in the UK as you say. Looks to me like your post belongs under the country you are currently living in. That appears to be Sri Lanka. Since there is no Sri Lanka specific country forum, your post belongs under 'rest of the world'.

So your question would be, how does an expat in Sri Lanka get a credit card? It appears that there is no shortage of credit cards available there. https://www.google.ca/#q=Sri+Lanka+credit+cards

However, that assumes you can qualify for one. So really, your question is no different than that of any expat living in any country, UNLESS there is some problem you have not made clear.


----------

